# Primavera P6 and Cost Control



## Planning Manager (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اريد من الاخوة الكرام ان نناقش سويا طرية التعامل مع Cash Flow على برايمافيرا 6

في جميع المشاريع كما هو معتاد بعد الحصول على المشروع مثلا قيمتة 100 مليون ريال و ساعات العمل به حسب ال Cost Estimation for bidding هي 2 مليون ساعه عمل و تكلفته المتوقعه هي 90 مليون ريال يعنى ربح 10%

يتم نقل ملف المشروع لقسم Cost Control لعمل ميزانية المشروع Budget بمشاركة مدير المشروع و يتم اعتمادها من مدير المشروع و مدير المشاريع و مدير الشركة و بتكون هي بمثابة الدستور الخالص بالمشروع اللي على اساسه كل الناس بتشتغل ففي مثالنا الحالي طلعه الحسابات فى ال Budget هي مليون و سبعمائة الف ساعه عمل و 85 مليون ريال تكلفه المشروع

اللي يهمنا هنا هو دورنا كقسم تخطيط و متابع للمشروع planning departement في تحميل الكلام ده على البرنامج.

السؤال هو كيف تقوم بتحميل ال 100 مليون على البرنامج لكي تطلع منها ال Invoicing Plan و كيف تحمل 85 مليون لكي تطلع منها planned cost و كيف تحمل الmanpower لكي تطلع منها اجمالي مليون و سبعمائة ساعه عمل مطلوبه للمشروع

ارجوا من الاخوة الكل يشارك بافكاره و انا ايضا سأشارك


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (16 يناير 2013)

أعجبني هذا التمرين حيث انه ملخص لدور كامل للتخطيط والتحكم في المشروع
بعد النتهاء من البرنامج الزمني ك baseline 00
يتم عمل 4 نسخ أخرى الاولي baseline01 ويتم توزيع وتحميل 100 مليون ريال 
ونسخه baseline02 ويتم توزيع وتحميل 85 مليون ريال 
ونسخه baseline03 ويتم توزيع وتحميل 2مليون ساعه عمل ولا تنسى ان يكون محمله ب budget cost بنفس القيمه
ونسخه baseline04 ويتم توزيع وتحميل 1.7مليون ساعه عمل ولا تنسى ان يكون محمله ب budget cost بنفس القيمه
وفي كل اسبوع يتم عمل progress تحديث تقدم الاعمال يتم عمل maintain and assign for 4 baseline ربط النسخ المحدثه بالاربعه السخ السابقه 
وفي كل ماتريده الان عمل تقرير واحد وقرائته 4 مرات في كل مره تغير ما هو assigned to primary baseline
دا ملخص تطبيق اربع تقارير بمجهود واحد فقط هو تحديث النسخه الاسبوعيه


----------



## Eladly_group (20 يناير 2013)

فين التمرين ده يا بشمهندس جنزورى؟؟ برجاء الرد للأهميه القصوى


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (20 يناير 2013)

*مثال مهم جدا ومترجم لارقام يستحق المتابعة
يرجى التكرم بالافادة والشرح
يشكر الجميع على المساهمات*


----------



## Planning Manager (21 يناير 2013)

الجنزوري محمد قال:


> أعجبني هذا التمرين حيث انه ملخص لدور كامل للتخطيط والتحكم في المشروع
> بعد النتهاء من البرنامج الزمني ك baseline 00
> يتم عمل 4 نسخ أخرى الاولي baseline01 ويتم توزيع وتحميل 100 مليون ريال
> ونسخه baseline02 ويتم توزيع وتحميل 85 مليون ريال
> ...



السلام عليكم

الطريقة التي ذكرها المهندس الجنزوري فعلا من اقوى الطرق في هذا الامر و هي التي اعتمدها في القسم عندي بشركتى ارجوا ان يسمح لي بتوضيحها اكثر للاخوة الافاضل:

المشروع قيمته 100 مليون (selling price) و related MHs هي 2 مليون ساعه عمل

تكلفة المشروع حسب البدجيت = 85 مليون و related MHs هي 1.8 مليون ساعه عمل

المطلوب الان تحميل الكلام ده على البرنامج لمتابعه المشروع متابعه دقيقه من نحية التكاليف و الايرادات و العماله

اهمية تحميل 100 مليون لكى نستنتج منها ال payment و العمالة المطلوبة من جهه المالك او المستخلص يعنى و اهمية تحميل 85 مليون علشان معرفة التكاليف و العمالة المطلوبة حسب البدجيت

للتبسيط يتم عمل البرنامج و اعتماده كبرنامج نهائي للمشروع baseline و اخذ نسخة منه و تحميل 100 مليون و 2 مليون ساعه 

و اخذ نسخة تانية و تحميل 85 مليون و 1.8 مليون ساعه

و عمل نسختين جداد من البرنامجين دول 

يبقى الاجمالي عندنا 4 برامج 

نعمل 3 منهم بيز لاين و واحد منهم current schedule

و نبدأ نعمل له تحديث دوريا وليكن لاحد برامج 100 مليون و بعد ما ننتهى من تحديثه نعمل تحديث لاحد برامج 85 مليون ولكن يجب الحرص بأن يتم عمل تحديث للتواريخ و الdurations فقط وليس للتكاليف و العماله

و بكده نقدر نعمل مقارنة و نطلع تقارير قوية


تحياتي


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (22 يناير 2013)

شكرًا planning M بهذا يكون عندنا في امكانيه لعمل تحكم للcost and effort manpower وحتي لا يتم لخبطه لعدد النسخ المطلوب كbaseline يتم عمل نسخه لكل تقرير يخرج planned value and actual value or earned 
لمتغير مثل الbudget. Cost 2mil or manpower


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (23 يناير 2013)

*لماذا يجب الحرص بأن يتم عمل تحديث للتواريخ والـ durations فقط وليس للتكاليف والعماله ، فكيف يمكن التحكم فى تقييم وتحليل عدد ساعات العمل
*


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (23 يناير 2013)

مريم سعد الدين قال:


> *لماذا يجب الحرص بأن يتم عمل تحديث للتواريخ والـ durations فقط وليس للتكاليف والعماله ، فكيف يمكن التحكم فى تقييم وتحليل عدد ساعات العمل
> *



هوا مش كده بالضبط.. دا اختياري راجع الي التقارير المراد استخراجها وشكل البيانات المحمله علي البرنامج
يعني اذا كنا نحمل التكاليف selling price تجدي انه لا داعي لادخال التكلفه الفعليه بطريق يدويه بل يمن ربطها اتوماتيكيا ب duration percentage complete 
وبهاذا يعطي لنا القيمه actual automatic وبالمناسبه فهي تساويه قيمه ال earned value في هذه الحاله التي تخدم ما هو invoiced 
ان لكل مقام مقال وتتعدد حسب ما هو نوع الداتا المحمله علي البرنامج


----------



## eng_shady (1 فبراير 2013)

فيه حل تاني انك تعمل تكويد للموارد وتخلي cash in في كود لوحده قصدي اللي داخلك من الأعمال و بقية الموارد في كود لوحده و سميه cash out و في ال report اعمل ريبورت و في الفلتر خليه يبينلك Resource Code equal Cash in Or Resource Code Under Cash out و جرب الموضوع ده و قوللي ايه اللي حصل معاك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## girl80 (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Eladly_group (8 فبراير 2013)

planning manager قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الطريقة التي ذكرها المهندس الجنزوري فعلا من اقوى الطرق في هذا الامر و هي التي اعتمدها في القسم عندي بشركتى ارجوا ان يسمح لي بتوضيحها اكثر للاخوة الافاضل:
> 
> ...



اللى انا فاهمه ان بعد ماتخلص المشروع بعلاقاته و أزمنته و كل حاجه حتعمل منه نسختين (copy - paste) مش baseline

نسخه من الاتنين حتبقى cash in و التانيه cash out

هل الخطوه التاليه عمل (copy - paste) للنسختين دول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و لا من جوه كل نسخه بتعمل maintain baseline و تطلب منه انه يعمل كوبى من المشروع كبيز لاين؟

لو انت عملت من جوه كل واحده بيز لاين و بعد كده طلبت من البريمافيرا انه يستخدم المشروع ده كبيزلاين مبيرضاش لأنك أصلا عامل للمشروع ده بيزلاين

و ال 3 بيزلاين حيبقوا يوزر بيزلاين ولا ايه

أنا آسف لو تعبتكم لكن الحته دى بالذات واقعه أوى و فيها تحايل على البرنامج (فى رأيى)المهم لو أمكن ان التوضيح يكون بصور أو فى صورة خطوات 1 -2-3 يكون جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## adelcitadel (10 فبراير 2013)

مع كل الشكر للاخوة الافاضل لكن الموضوع محتاج توضيح اكثر تبسيطاا ولي استفسار في حالة وجود دفعة مقدمة كيف يت ادخالها وكذلك نسبة التامين الابتدائي والنهائي ليكون الموضوع متكامل ومطابق للواقع
مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------

